# Where to Live/Advice (Polanco, Santa Fe,Interlomas -> working in Ocoyoacac)?



## jmets56ba (Aug 2, 2013)

I was just notified by my employer that I am being sent to Mexico for 6 months (Sep-Feb) and will be working in Ocoyoacac on a daily basis. I will have a car while in Mexico and rent/parking is not an issue as the company will cover preferred locations in the areas of Polanco, Santa Fe or Interlomas. 

In reading it would seem that all three areas are nice. Polanco seems to have good reviews and a lot to do but may be horrible for my commute each day. Santa Fe looks to also be nice but I read conflicting reports about its activity on the nights/weekends. I ideally would not like to drive over an hour if possible. I am 28, my Spanish is not what it should be for going to Mexico, and would prefer to be able to do some things on the weekend/night in a safe area if possible. 

Also there are any tips on a bank that is accessible in those areas and also in the US would help as I can set up an account with them before I leave.

Any thoughts or advice would be appreciated in regards to this or anything else I should know when relocating (bank, cell phone, weather, etc...)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Will you be getting paid from the employer in the USA or by the employer in Mexico? If by the US employer you really don't need a bank account in Mexico. Just a couple new and confirmed activated ATM cards, one or everyday use and one for emergencies.
On another note, if the boss is picking up the tab, I would forgo the car and parking and use a taxi everyday. 
It will get cold in the winter, bring your winter coat.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

jmets56ba said:


> I was just notified by my employer that I am being sent to Mexico for 6 months (Sep-Feb) and will be working in Ocoyoacac on a daily basis. I will have a car while in Mexico and rent/parking is not an issue as the company will cover preferred locations in the areas of Polanco, Santa Fe or Interlomas.
> 
> In reading it would seem that all three areas are nice. Polanco seems to have good reviews and a lot to do but may be horrible for my commute each day. Santa Fe looks to also be nice but I read conflicting reports about its activity on the nights/weekends. I ideally would not like to drive over an hour if possible. I am 28, my Spanish is not what it should be for going to Mexico, and would prefer to be able to do some things on the weekend/night in a safe area if possible.
> 
> ...


Is that Ocoyoacac near Toluca? If so, it is quite a drive out of the city and you might be better living in Toluca to cut down the commute.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

I think Metepec suits you better, it's a nice area too


----------



## jmets56ba (Aug 2, 2013)

I will have to check into the debit card ATM charges but thanks for that tip. Taxi is out as they want me to have a cAr. In terms of the stay the only locations that have preferred housing are the ones I listed. I was told my work area is about 30 min from Santa Fe and 45 to an hour from Polanco but I am concerned about traffic and daily living situation.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

jmets56ba said:


> I will have to check into the debit card ATM charges but thanks for that tip. Taxi is out as they want me to have a cAr. In terms of the stay the only locations that have preferred housing are the ones I listed. I was told my work area is about 30 min from Santa Fe and 45 to an hour from Polanco but I am concerned about traffic and daily living situation.


In that case, I would choose Santa Fe, I hate traffic, in Mexico City, if something is 30 minutes away, it might end up being 1.5 hrs
Stick to the closest areas


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

jmets56ba said:


> I will have to check into the debit card ATM charges but thanks for that tip. Taxi is out as they want me to have a cAr. In terms of the stay the only locations that have preferred housing are the ones I listed. I was told my work area is about 30 min from Santa Fe and 45 to an hour from Polanco but I am concerned about traffic and daily living situation.


 check out HSBC , I am told that they do not charge a fee for ATM services in Mexico. You can open an account with an HSBC bank, electronically transfer money from your existing account to that account (giving you one degree of separation) and just use the HSBC account for withdrawing money.
Opening an account would probably not be worth the effort and time if you are only going to be here 6 months.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Strange that they want you to live so far away. The closer you are to work, the better. Interlomas is closest, Santa Fe next, and Polanco pretty far away compared to the other options. 

But I expect your commute would be much, much better if you were in Toluca – as Gary mentioned, Metepec would be great. And you could still get to Mexico City quite easily on the weekends, but it would be a tiresome commute to do it 5 or 6 days a week when you have the time constraint of getting to work.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

May be the company feels that people who are there for 6 months will meet more English speaking people in the areas they recommend or maybe other employees live in these areas and they want to make sure that the person coming for 6 months will not be cut off from otehr English speaking people.
If I were the op I would ask why these areas since they are not that close to the working place.


----------



## jmets56ba (Aug 2, 2013)

You may be correct but I am being told these are the only places that I have the option to do unless I want to pay out of pocket. I worry if I pick Santa Fe that I won't have anything to do since I kind of get stir crazy in a house all day on the weekends...


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Doesn't Mexico City still enforce "Hoy no Circula" aka No Drive Days?

I thought it was restricted driving according to the last digit on your license plate and even cars from the US and Canada were required to follow it. 

I know there are some exemptions, but since I don't live in D.F. it seemed a lot of a hassle to get, so I usually take public transportation, much easier for me and I don't risk unneeded problems.

Someone who lives in Mexico City should be able to clarify this more than I would.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

If your car is new enough, you can drive it every day. Our oldest car was allowed to drive every day until it turned 7 years old. Our next-oldest car (a 2006) is still driving every day. It sounds like the company might be providing (or at least facilitating) the car – in that case it seems very likely the car will be newer than 7 years old.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

cscscs007 said:


> Doesn't Mexico City still enforce "Hoy no Circula" aka No Drive Days?
> 
> I thought it was restricted driving according to the last digit on your license plate and even cars from the US and Canada were required to follow it.
> 
> ...


"Hoy no circula" certainly does still exist though since I don't drive, I don't have the details at my fingertips.


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

jmets56ba said:


> I worry if I pick Santa Fe that I won't have anything to do since I kind of get stir crazy in a house all day on the weekends...


I’ve been reading up on Mexico City lately. The book I’m currently reading, _First Stop in the New World_ by David Lida, has a whole chapter on Santa Fe. Here’s a little of what he wrote about the residential part of Santa Fe:



> Santa Fe is the most economically active area of the city, yet at the same time it is home to nearly a quarter million people who live near the poverty level. In the well-to-do section of Santa Fe, the price of an apartment per square foot is among the highest in the city, yet even there, residents cannot count on basic services or infrastructure…
> 
> The condominiums tend to sell out even before the towers are built, despite the fact that you cannot obtain a liter of milk or a pack of cigarettes without driving to get them. Sidewalks are either nonexistent or rendered useless. Nor is it visitor-friendly—as an area with no center, and no public areas, there is no one on the street to give you directions to find an address. You can only drive around in circles, consult your street map, and hope you get lucky.
> 
> ...


This book was written in 2008. Has the situation in Santa Fe changed since then?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I don’t know first-hand, but it sounds accurate to me, based on what I’ve read in the local Mexico City media in the intervening 5 years.

If I were our OP “jmets56ba” I would push a little harder with the employer to be allowed to choose a better place to live, pointing out the advantages to the company to be in a happy place that is a good commuting distance. 

For anyone working in Mexico City (and in this case including Toluca), I believe that the key to a congenial situation is a balance between a good place to live (for leisure activities) and a short commute. The short commute weighs heavier in a certain sense because one has to go to work 5 or 6 days a week.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Well it sounds like you have 3 choices and 3 choices only. 
You do not need to go nuts in a house on the week-end, you can take trips and explore the surroundings or the city. There is plenty to see around there wether in the country or in the city. You can go and visit Cuernavaca, Puebla, Valle de Bravo, Taxco. Tlaxcala and on and on, life could be worst.
At least it sounds like you will not be commuting into the city but out of there. We have driven in and out of the area and the traffic was not bad but then we never have done it during commute hours. I guess commuting is part of the job anyways most people commute so is life.

I hope you get a chance to see the 3 areas and do not have to get something before you get there, at least you can make your own choice between 3 areas.
Polanco would be my choice but then you get a longer commute it is all a question of personal choice.


----------



## jmets56ba (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the insight everyone. Unfortunately I have to pick a place next week and I won't be able to get down there to see it. Based upon that book excerpt it sounds like Polanco may be a better choice.... The housing in either area is pretty much the same so the defining factor is the area safety, traffic and daily activities life. As I said I can deal with the drive but just need to know what kind of traffic I would be looking at. An hour is ok but if we are talking over that to almost 2 I would have an issue. The car I have will be new so no worries there. I will ask about possible other locations but I doubt it as my corporate housing people are pretty ridgid. Since I will be traveling out of the city maybe traffic will not be so much of an issue? It would seem a lot of people say Polanco so far.....

Has anyone dealt with the drive out of Polanco in rush hour in the morning and then back into it in the evening?


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't know if this will affect you but most of mexico works a 6 day week. Usually Sat. is short but it still is going to work.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> I don't know if this will affect you but most of mexico works a 6 day week. Usually Sat. is short but it still is going to work.


I live in Mexico City and have quite a few friends with professional-level jobs - none of them works on Saturday.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes I would pick Polanco I do not know about the safety but all 3 areas have upscale housing with good security for sure. At least if you are in Polanco you are in a place with nice restaurants and bars shops and a place where you can take a cab to many nice areas without being hours in traffic.. 
No one has answered your question yet on the reverse commute that would be the important point for me as driving time really depends on the time you would be driving.
et Guia Roji map of Mexico and of Mexico city you will have a better idea of where things fall.

If you cannot take the drive from Polanco go to Interlomas and get out everyweek-end. If your company is paying for your car and accomodations you have money left to stay in the city when you want to, It is not difficult to find reasonnable hotels if you wish to spend week-end there and since oyou would be on the outskirts it will be easier for you to get out and see places.

As far as being a 5 or 6 day job it all depends on the company so I had a 5 day job and was expected to work 7 week after week..it all depends on the corporate culture and well paid jobs are usually not 5 day jobs with 8 h workload so what ever other people do in Mexico is irrelevant.


----------



## jmets56ba (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I will have to check into that. I would think it's 5 as I am not getting additional compensation for an extra work week day. If the case is I will have to work 6 I would have to renegotiate the terms... 

Yes, the key is the commute out of the city and back in during working hours.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

And.....What about Hoy no circula? How will you handle that problem? Is the company car somehow exempt?


----------



## jmets56ba (Aug 2, 2013)

Above it was said with a new car there are no exemptions on driving.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Since they are dictating where you live, ask about the specific route you’d take to work for each of the options – names of streets and highways that you’d be taking. And investigate, or try to get contacts for fellow employees to ask them about the commute. I don’t know much about that area, but for example, I’ve seen in the news over the last couple years that the traffic was horrendous at the Puente de los Poetas – I don’t know if the construction that caused the ongoing problems there is resolved yet.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just because you may be driving a newer vehicle (I believe less than 8 years old) does not mean you don't follow the Hoy no Circula. In order to be exempted from Hoy no Circula I was told I would have to take the vehicle in for an emissions test (I pay for the test), then take that paperwork over to the licensing building, go through that hassle (I have found things like this are never simple and fast and I would probably spend half a day or more), and for me since I don't live in D.F. or the surrounding cities it isn't worth it for me.

Make sure the vehicle is already approved for the exemption, don't just make an assumption, it might be a costly mistake if you don't.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

We live in the DF and that’s not how it worked for us. The vehicles, bought new, came with the 00 (double-zero or _doble cero_ in Spanish) classification which means they can drive every day. To the OP, when you have your car, check your verification hologram, if it has 00 you’re good to go.


----------



## jmets56ba (Aug 2, 2013)

Ill run it by my employer tomorrow but I would bet they are up to date on getting the exemption for our fleet cars. In regards to leaving the city, does it take long during the morning commute and then back in the afternoon? Looking at how it would stand currently I would be looking at living at 
Aristóteles No. 21, Colonia Polanco, C.P. 11560, México D.F. If I picked Polanco. If anyone has fimilarity with the roads around there let me know because the commute looks like it will be the deciding factor.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Yes, an automobile is a necessity for this location, and living in Metepec or elsewhere in the Toluca vicinity is what I would seriously consider if I was being transferred under similar circumstances. On the weekend, or days when you're not working ... you can drive-into Mexico City. But if the company has furnished apartments it'll make available for you to choose from you may be limited as to where you can reside during the period. If there's something in Bosques de las Lomas or Cuajimalpa ... I'd opt for one of the two, over other suggestions. Best of luck! And, good for you! The opportunity to live in Mexico for even a short period of time.


----------



## jmets56ba (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, I talked to them and the only locations are the ones I listed so I opted for Polanco as not many people had bad things to say about it. Guess I will see if its the correct choice.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jmets56ba said:


> Yes, I talked to them and the only locations are the ones I listed so I opted for Polanco as not many people had bad things to say about it. Guess I will see if its the correct choice.


Polanco is a lovely area of the city, near Chapultepec Park and not too far from the historic downtown area. But you will have long commutes, and driving in Mexico City at any time, especially during rush hour, is not for the faint-hearted!


----------



## jmets56ba (Aug 2, 2013)

Lets hope since I am driving out of the city that traffic is not horrendous... *fingers crossed*


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

jmets56ba said:


> Yes, I talked to them and the only locations are the ones I listed so I opted for Polanco as not many people had bad things to say about it. Guess I will see if its the correct choice.


I would choose Polanco, too, if I were given the options your company gave you. Of course, I'm looking at things through the eyes of a retiree who doesn't have to deal with rush hour traffic. Hopefully, your daily commute won't be too brutal.

Have a fabulous time living in Mexico City! I hope you'll drop by the forum once in a while to report on your experiences there.


----------



## jmets56ba (Aug 2, 2013)

So I have been in Mexico for two weeks now and thought I would respond to my own questions in case anyone else ever had them and thank everyone again for the info/suggestions.

First, Polanco is very nice with numerous resturaunts and shops. It is a tad expensive though in comparison to other areas. On the weekends it offers a lot to do in which I do not need a car to get to which is nice as parking is sometimes hard to find. 

At 7 am in the morning it takes approx 25-30 minutes in order to get out of the city to Santa Fe. In this case it takes about 1 hour from Polanco to Ocoyacac. In the afternoon if I leave after 5 it usually takes 1 and a half hours to get home. 30-40 of which are in the last 5 miles of my trip (in Mexico City and outside of Santa Fe). One important thing to note also is that if I take mexico 15 there is a tole each way of about $6 US dollars. Also, if you are scared of extreemly congested and chaotic traffic (at times: think NYC) you should not live far from where you work.

Also one member mentioned to use an ATM card down here for cash. I found out that Bank of America has a deal with Santender in which there is no fee to withdrawal money. I would also recommend if you are down here you get a credit card with a SIM chip in it as the others I have been told numerous times are not safe.

Another thing to mention is that sometimes when the street vendors realize I am American because of my accent prices sometimes tend to change. If only I had as much money as they must think i should have lol. I have gotten wise to this but it did get me a few times my first week. Note this is not every Vendor as many are fine and in fact tend to talk with me about sports and US towns, so I dont want to make it come across that all are hard to deal with. Other then that, the experience has been good so far and the food I have had is great as are the people. I fear I will come back to the US a few pounds heavier.

If anyone is ever in Polanco or has questions about it let me know.


----------

